# Saw him for the first time in 6 weeks!!!



## 1lostintranslation (Apr 10, 2012)

So please look at my other postings. 

But quick BG: I met DF last year in Oct, things moved quickly. All together we have 5 kids. 3 are mine, 2 are his. Got pregnant in Jan, Got engaged Feb, Moved in together Mar, planned a wedding for Aug 2012..BABY was due Oct 2012. Long story short we postponed the wedding in July and things quickly went downhill. He moved back to his hometown an hour away where he had been commuting to everyday when we lived together. He still went to school and work there. 

Anyway started arguing a lot about the kids, and just really stupid stuff. Long story short he moved down to the basement in July and then moved out at the end of August. I still have prenatal appts in his town and saw him for the first time since he moved out. All the other convos. haven't gone well. I know a lot of it is due to my anger on him walking out and feeling abandoned. He sends $50 a week to help prepare things for our child, and he said that is him being supportive. I needed him here to help out. I have begged him to make it to appts or to just show some effort. He says he hasn't given up on this, but other times when I get angry he says things like, "This is why we aren't together". He says he wants to try and work on things, but there really hasn't been any effort. We maybe talk once a week. And text maybe once a week. I just feel like he has completely excluded me out of his life. I don't know his schedule or anything just kinda general stuff. I know I have closed myself off because of hurt. Well we were due on the 4th, and I told him about my appt on the 8th, and in the middle of it he shows up. I was surprised. Afterwards we walked outside. And he asked if I wanted to talk to him. I asked him about what? He asked how I was, and vice versa. Then I just kinda looked at him, he said, "ok nice doing business with you" and I turned around and got in my car, and drove away. He did the same. 

I wanted to just go to him and hold him, tell him I love him and want and need him in our lives. I kept trying to tell him before he left that if he left without a plan then this would fail. Meaning when would we see each other? How would we work on communication issues? What is the status of us? Now it's just there. I honestly didn't know what to say after not seeing the man for 6 weeks. I'm not sure what to do. I sent a text last night, "Thanks for showing up today". He replied, "Of course". 

Any advice, what to do?


----------

